# Bild durch mausklick ersetzen was mache ich falsch ?



## Karl7777 (11. Dezember 2019)

????? Lg Frank


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Dezember 2019)

aha ... was passiert denn??
Was sagt Dein Debugger??
VG Klaus


----------



## Karl7777 (11. Dezember 2019)

Wenn ich draufklicke passiert nix ....


----------



## Karl7777 (11. Dezember 2019)

Debugger zeigt nix an


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Dezember 2019)

poste mal den Code in Code-Tags - sie sind nicht zum Spaß da!
So ist es nur Krampf!!

was ist 'e' beim Aufruf?? Ein anderes Event??
Du musst doch im Debugger sehen können, ob die Methode "handleBild" überhaupt betreten wird!
Hast Du denn dort mal einen Breakpoiunt gesetzt ?
VG Klaus


----------



## Karl7777 (11. Dezember 2019)

```
package application;
import java.net.URL;
import java.util.ResourceBundle;
import javafx.fxml.FXML;
import javafx.fxml.Initializable;
import javafx.scene.Node;
import javafx.scene.image.Image;
import javafx.scene.image.ImageView;
import javafx.scene.input.MouseEvent;
import javafx.scene.layout.AnchorPane;
import javafx.scene.text.Text;
public class MemoryController implements Initializable {
@FXML
AnchorPane flaeche;
@FXML
Text spieler1;
@FXML
Text spieler2;
@FXML
Text reihe;
@FXML
ImageView bild0;
@FXML
ImageView bild1;
@FXML
ImageView bild2;
@FXML
ImageView bild3;
@FXML
ImageView bild4;
@FXML
ImageView bild5;
@FXML
ImageView bild6;
@FXML
ImageView bild7;

@FXML
ImageView bild8;
@FXML
ImageView bild9;
@FXML
ImageView bild10;
@FXML
ImageView bild11;
@FXML
ImageView bild12;
@FXML
ImageView bild13;
@FXML
ImageView bild14;
@FXML
ImageView bild15;
//private MemoryModel dasSpiel = null;
//private void kartenAktualisieren() {

//}
public void handleBild(MouseEvent event) {
reihe.setText("Prog II");
Image bild=new Image("file:///Fertige/Kaktus.png");
bild0.setImage(bild);
}
@Override
public void initialize(URL url, ResourceBundle rb) {
//reihe.setText("");
//bild0.setOnMouseClicked(this::handleBild);
bild0.setOnMouseClicked(e -> handleBild(e));
//dasSpiel = new MemoryModel();
}

}

}
```

Hier der code debugger zeigt nix auffälliges an


----------



## zerix (11. Dezember 2019)

@Karl7777 
Du möchtest, dass man sich die Mühe macht und dir hier hilft. Da wäre es nett, wenn du dir auch bei der Fragestellung etwas mehr Mühe gibst und beispielsweise auch Code-Tags verwendet, worauf du auch schon hingewiesen wurdest. 
Weiterhin brauchst du nicht für jeden Satz einen neuen Post zu erstellen, denn das hier ist kein WhatsApp.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Karl7777 (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Sascha ,

Sorry aber bin neu hier und anfänger  weiß nicht was du meinst  mit code-tags und wie verwende ich die hier ...sorry für die frage .lg Frank


----------



## zerix (12. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

Dazu kannst du entweder den Button mit den 3 Punkten neben dem Emoji-Button verwenden, oder `[CODE]hier der code[/CODE]` um den Code packen.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Karl7777 (12. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Antwort....ich kann dann in den Fenster kein code unter java einfügen nur eintippen was kann man machen ? Lg Frank


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Dezember 2019)

Karl7777 hat gesagt.:


> ich kann dann in den Fenster kein code unter java einfügen nur eintippen


Wie meinst Du das??
Du kannst doch jederzeit über die Zwischenablage was reinkopieren ....


----------



## Karl7777 (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich wähle bei den drei Punkten code aus dann öffnet sich ein Fenster wo ich java auswählen kann ...und es seht 1 links ....aber ich kann dann in den freien Feld nix reinkopieren wenn ich auf das feld drücke was mache ich falsch ?....lg Frank


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Dezember 2019)

Karl7777 hat gesagt.:


> aber ich kann dann in den freien Feld nix reinkopieren wenn ich auf das feld drücke


Ganz normal über die Zwischenablage!!
Text mit <ctrl><c> kopieren, dann Cursor ins Feld stellen und dann <ctrl><v> einfügen ???
Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht!
VG Klaus


----------



## Karl7777 (12. Dezember 2019)

Okay alles klar ich probiere es danke .lg Frank


----------



## Karl7777 (12. Dezember 2019)

Hab leider nur ein Handy da gibt es keine Ctrl Taste was kann ich machen ? Lg Frank


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Dezember 2019)

Karl7777 hat gesagt.:


> Hab leider nur ein Handy da gibt es keine Ctrl Taste was kann ich machen ?


Keine Ahnung ... 
Dann wirst Du den Code wohl abtippen müssen !! 
VG Klaus


----------



## Technipion (12. Dezember 2019)

Karl7777 hat gesagt.:


> Hab leider nur ein Handy da gibt es keine Ctrl Taste was kann ich machen ? Lg Frank


Ähh, dir einen Computer suchen und von dort posten.
Programmierst du etwa auch am Handy???

These are strange times we're living in.

Ich meine das nicht böse. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum du dir das Leben unnötig verkomplizierst...


----------



## zerix (12. Dezember 2019)

Technipion hat gesagt.:


> Ähh, dir einen Computer suchen und von dort posten.
> Programmierst du etwa auch am Handy???
> 
> These are strange times we're living in.
> ...


Nope, tut er nicht, siehe Bild im ersten Post. 

Auf den Text tippen und halten, dann wird der Text markiert. Dort kann man dann auch einstellen wieviel Text markiert sein soll. Dann bekommen man gewöhnlich auch ein Popup angezeigt, auf dem man kopieren auswählen kann. Dann in das Textfeld für den Code tippen (auf tutorials.de) und lange halten. Dann sollte wieder ein Popup aufgehen, und dort kannst du einfügen auswählen. Das ganze sollte so bei Android funktionieren. 

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Karl7777 (12. Dezember 2019)

Das geht in den Fenster leider nicht .lg Frank


----------



## zerix (12. Dezember 2019)

Dann schreibe einfach im normalen Texteingabefeld `[CODE]`, dann fügst du deinen Code ein und dann `[/CODE]`. So, jetzt aber genug über das Thema "how to use code tags"

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Karl7777 (12. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Nachricht probier ich gleich mal .lg Frank


----------



## Karl7777 (12. Dezember 2019)

```
package application;
import java.net.URL;
import java.util.ResourceBundle;
import javafx.fxml.FXML;
import javafx.fxml.Initializable;
import javafx.scene.Node;
import javafx.scene.image.Image;
import javafx.scene.image.ImageView;
import javafx.scene.input.MouseEvent;
import javafx.scene.layout.AnchorPane;
import javafx.scene.text.Text;
public class MemoryController implements Initializable {
@FXML
AnchorPane flaeche;
@FXML
Text spieler1;
@FXML
Text spieler2;
@FXML
Text reihe;
@FXML
ImageView bild0;
@FXML
ImageView bild1;
@FXML
ImageView bild2;
@FXML
ImageView bild3;
@FXML
ImageView bild4;
@FXML
ImageView bild5;
@FXML
ImageView bild6;
@FXML
ImageView bild7;

@FXML
ImageView bild8;
@FXML
ImageView bild9;
@FXML
ImageView bild10;
@FXML
ImageView bild11;
@FXML
ImageView bild12;
@FXML
ImageView bild13;
@FXML
ImageView bild14;
@FXML
ImageView bild15;
//private MemoryModel dasSpiel = null;
//private void kartenAktualisieren() {

//}
public void handleBild(MouseEvent event) {
reihe.setText("Prog II");
Image bild=new Image("file:///Fertige/Kaktus.png");
bild0.setImage(bild);
}
@Override
public void initialize(URL url, ResourceBundle rb) {
//reihe.setText("");
//bild0.setOnMouseClicked(this::handleBild);
bild0.setOnMouseClicked(e -> handleBild(e));
//dasSpiel = new MemoryModel();
}

}

}
```


----------



## Karl7777 (12. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Sascha ,
Habe ich so gemacht hoffe das ist jetzt richtig .lg Frank


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Dezember 2019)

noch ein Tipp:
Du kannst hier auch Beiträge bearbeiten - und musst nicht jedes Mal einen neuen Post erstellen!
VG Klaus


----------



## Karl7777 (12. Dezember 2019)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> noch ein Tipp:
> Du kannst hier auch Beiträge bearbeiten - und musst nicht jedes Mal einen neuen Post erstellen!
> VG Klaus


Danke für den Tipp. Lg Frank


----------



## Karl7777 (12. Dezember 2019)

Kann dann jetzt einer bitte mal helfen was ich falsch mache in den code ? wäre nett . Lg Frank


----------



## Technipion (12. Dezember 2019)

Karl7777 hat gesagt.:


> Kann dann jetzt einer bitte mal helfen was ich falsch mache in den code ? wäre nett . Lg Frank


Was genau ist der Fehler? Gibt es irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## Karl7777 (12. Dezember 2019)

Nein es passiert dann bloß nix wenn ich drsufklicke .lg Frank


----------



## Karl7777 (13. Dezember 2019)

Was mache ich falsch gat einer eine Idee? Lg Frank


----------



## Technipion (13. Dezember 2019)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Zeile hier falsch ist:


Karl7777 hat gesagt.:


> bild0.setOnMouseClicked(e -> handleBild(e));


Die Methode setOnMouseClicked erwartet einen EventHandler (ist nur ein funktionales Interface). Du könntest das hier versuchen (statt Lambda):

```
bild0.setOnMouseClicked(new EventHandler<MouseEvent>() {
        @Override
        public void handle(MouseEvent event) {
            handleBild(e);
        }
    });
```


----------



## Karl7777 (13. Dezember 2019)

Danke für deine Hilfe ich probier es mal .lg Frank


----------

